# Hmmm...Can gone.  Whut do?



## Jags (Aug 1, 2012)

Is this the time of year for our annual kicking of the can?


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 1, 2012)

that means it time to show off my balloon sculpting skills.......see, its a wolverine on a unicycle!


----------



## Jags (Aug 1, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> that means it time to show off my balloon sculpting skills.......see, its a wolverine on a unicycle!


 
And I can dazzle the rest of the crowd demonstrating my skills at pouring fishing sinkers.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 1, 2012)

You buggerz must not have been playing nice in the sandbox....
Tsk...tsk....


----------



## Jags (Aug 1, 2012)

It has become an annual thing.  When more traffic starts to pop up in the regular rooms, Craig will shut down the can.  Not only does that keep this site from being sidetracked by a wide range of topics, it chases the regular members out of the can and back to helping folks.


----------



## fossil (Aug 1, 2012)

No, not yet...Craig was tweaking some things in the software earlier, but this was not his intent.  When he comes back & sees what happened, I'm sure he'll go back in & tweak it some more.


----------



## Jags (Aug 1, 2012)

fossil said:


> No, not yet...Craig was tweaking some things in the software earlier, but this was not his intent. When he comes back & sees what happened, I'm sure he'll go back in & tweak it some more.


Good to know - I thought it was coming a bit early this year.


----------



## firebroad (Aug 1, 2012)

As a relatively new person, I have NO IDEA what you are all talking about...


----------



## Jags (Aug 1, 2012)

The world famous "Ash Can".  Where all the worlds problems are solved or are currently being worked on.


----------



## firebroad (Aug 1, 2012)

Jags said:


> The world famous "Ash Can". Where all the worlds problems are solved or are currently being worked on.


Ah.  All this time I thought that was like a "trash file", so I never really moseyed around in it.  Now I know better!!  Thanks.


----------



## Jags (Aug 1, 2012)

Warning - the ash can requires thick skin at times.  Mucho personal opinion being flung around and splattering all over the place.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 1, 2012)

firebroad said:


> Ah. All this time I thought that was like a "trash file"...


 
Pretty accurate.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 1, 2012)

ah, the glorious Ashcan....
Where everyone has all the answers...and makes up chit as they go along....
Friggin priceless.
It is my comedic relief along with....
all the smut on facebook I can dig up...and send to my closest friends...


----------



## firebroad (Aug 1, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 1, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Pretty accurate.


 
That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Defiant (Aug 1, 2012)

Where's the ash can????


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 1, 2012)

Jags said:


> The world famous "Ash Can". Where all the worlds problems are solved or are currently being worked on.


And all the dead horses are flogged.


----------



## btuser (Aug 1, 2012)

What happend? I blacked out for a few hours. Whoa! Where's the Ash Can......


----------



## pistonslap (Aug 1, 2012)

_If this keeps up I'm going to have to call talk radio _


----------



## webbie (Aug 1, 2012)

If y'all want to check how accurate your guesses and "feelings" were, here's the deal. I tried to set permissions so that newly registered users could not post there until after they posted elsewhere...and I messed up.


----------



## tfdchief (Aug 1, 2012)

webbie said:


> If y'all want to check how accurate your guesses and "feelings" were, here's the deal. I tried to set permissions so that newly registered users could not post there until after they posted elsewhere...and I messed up.


I just posted there!  So......I have successfully established I am not a new member.    What's next middle aged member?  I know Dennis is and OLD member, but what am I?


----------



## Thistle (Aug 2, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> You buggerz must not have been playing nice in the sandbox....
> Tsk...tsk....


 

  *shakes finger & glares menacingly*


----------



## Jags (Aug 2, 2012)

webbie said:


> If y'all want to check how accurate your guesses and "feelings" were, here's the deal. I tried to set permissions so that newly registered users could not post there until after they posted elsewhere...and I messed up.


 
Now Craig, you know in the computer world that we didn't "mess up". Database error, Undocumented territory, beta test, something, but we never mess up.


----------



## webbie (Aug 2, 2012)

Well, in tech terms, I changed the permissions so that only verified members could do Ashes. Verified members are new members with at least 2 posts. Or, old members who have not been back in a long time....who then post 2 more posts.

BUT, I think Verified may not include normal members who have been on the new forum since day one. It's all so complicated....so many possibilities. 

I probably should not have even embarked on that journey - it was due to a new member whose first post was in the Can...that is a no-no.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 2, 2012)

webbie said:


> Well, in tech terms, I changed the permissions so that only verified members could do Ashes. Verified members are new members with at least 2 posts. Or, old members who have not been back in a long time....who then post 2 more posts.
> 
> BUT, I think Verified may not *include normal members* who have been on the new forum since day one. It's all so complicated....so many possibilities.
> 
> I probably should not have even embarked on that journey - it was due to a new member whose first post was in the Can...that is a no-no.


 
Are any of us really "normal"?


----------



## Jags (Aug 2, 2012)

Keep tinkering - and this time put the mouse in your left hand.  It changes everything.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 2, 2012)

Thistle said:


> *shakes finger & glares menacingly*


 
Care of BrotherBart's sig -


----------



## btuser (Aug 2, 2012)

Thistle said:


> *shakes finger & glares menacingly*








"You're a  bad man. You're a  very, very *bad man!*"


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 2, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> Are any of us really "normal"?


 
"I may not be normal, but nobody is.".

 - Willie Nelson


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 2, 2012)

btuser said:


> "You're a  bad man. You're a  very, very *bad man!*"



Is it me or does he have an extremely large finger....!!


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 2, 2012)

Big gloves


----------



## Thistle (Aug 2, 2012)

btuser said:


> "You're a bad man. You're a very, very *bad man!*"


 
LMAO Babu


----------



## Thistle (Aug 2, 2012)

Former proctologist?


----------

